# Forum About Russia Society  Лихие 90-е

## Lt. Columbo

i was just watching Лихие 90-е (had seen this episode before, anyone who's interested can watch at http://intv.ru/view/?film_id=18293) 
and got to wondering: how did the russians here find living in the early 90s in all the chaos? ive heard some pretty interesting stories from russians that were in moscow at the time. just how crazy was it? or did it go by for most without any 'adventures' or столкновения с братками?
it  would be interesting to hear   ::

----------


## ST

ну да, вообщем то там все правда, что они говорят. правда мне не нравятся эти журналисты, такое чувство, ЧТО ОНИ ВСЕ ВРЕМЯ НА ГРАНИ НЕРВНОГО СРЫВА!   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

да, голос тетки там тоже как-то раздражает, хотя сериал интересный, особенно с точки зрения иностранца

----------


## Basil77

Весело было. Бардак в стране был жуткий. Мне особенно запомнилось как штурмовали Останкино и парламент в 93м. Я еле выбрался из Москвы в тот вечер. Но я бы не хотел чтобы подобное когда-нибудь повторилось.

----------


## ST

я в 93-ем был в 8ом классе, вроде. Помню вечером показали эти события...журналисты сказали что то типа "прощайте, товарищи"...я подумал, что наверно завтра в школу можно не идти   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

пошел или не пришлось? я просто не представлю как потом жили с гиперинфляцией, такой шок был наверное

----------


## translationsnmru

> пошел или не пришлось? я просто не представлю как потом жили с гиперинфляцией, такой шок был наверное

 Гиперинфляция началась не в 93-м, а где-то вскоре после попытки путча 91-го года. Да, это было жутко. Первые несколько месяцев все были в шоке. С одной стороны, большие надежды, с другой стороны - ощущение того, что всё вокруг зыбко и неустойчиво, дизориентация, отсутвие уверенности в завтрашнем дне. Но ко всему привыкаешь. Ельцин издал указ о свободе торговли, и чуть ли не пол-Москвы кинулось на улицы, торговать. Все как-то пытались выкручиваться... зарплата на многих заводах и в госучреждениях не выплачивалась месяцами. В больших городах - особенно в Москве - было ещё полегче, больше возможностей заработать.

----------


## ST

> - Массаракш... - пробормотал Максим. - Я совсем забыл про эти штуки!
> - Ты многое забыл, - проворчал Странник. - Ты забыл  про  передвижные излучатели, ты забыл про Островную Империю, ты забыл про экономику... Тебе известно, что  в  стране  инфляция?..  Тебе  вообще  известно,  что  такое инфляция? Тебе известно, что надвигается голод, что земля не родит?.. Тебе известно, что мы не успели создать здесь  ни  запасов  хлеба,  ни  запасов медикаментов? Ты  знаешь,  что  это  твое  лучевое  голодание  в  двадцати процентах случаев приводит к шизофрении? А?

 да, когда то слово _инфляция_ было из разряда страшилок по телевизору, что то такое с загнивающего запада...  ::

----------


## Ramil

Была и другая сторона медали... можно было _ВСЁ_
Абсолютно! Была полная свобода действий (если выживешь). Милицию никто всерьёз не воспринимал, да и не могли они тогда практически ничего. 
Я в 91, ещё будучи школьником, не рисковал выйти на улицу без газового ствола. Барыжил водкой. Блин. Страшно было, но и весело тоже.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

а когда можно было сказать, что все нормализовалось? это было в союзе таксисты водку продавали иль это было и в союзе и в 90-ых?

----------


## Ramil

> а когда можно было сказать, что все нормализовалось? это было в союзе таксисты водку продавали иль это было и в союзе и в 90-ых?

 Таксисты продавали водку по ночам, когда магазины были закрыты. Когда за столом заканчивалась водка, легально приобрести водку (да и вообще - спиртное) было практически невозможно, чем таксисты и пользовались. 
В 90-е появились коммерческие палатки, которые работали круглосуточно, поэтому таксисты больше не были монополистами.  
Нормализовалось всё более-менее году этак к 1997, хотя это во многом зависело от конкретной ситуации и трактовки слова "нормализовалось". Год люди жили более-менее нормально, благосостояние стало постепенно повышаться, но затем правительство оказалось неспособно расплатиться по ГКО и 17 августа 1998 года всё рухнуло снова. Ещё около 2 лет потребовалось, чтобы оправиться от кризиса. Ну а затем 90-е кончились, к власти пришли силовики, олигархи оказались в опале, несговорчивые либо бежали из страны, либо приняли новые условия игры. Цены на нефть стали расти, Путин достаточно быстро усмирил мятежную Чечню, у людей появились какие-то перспективы на будущее. Думаю, Ельцин не случайно выбрал дату отставки 31 декабря 1999 года. 1 янвяря 2000 Россия стала другой страной.

----------


## Scorpio

Мое основное воспоминание о 90-х: чувства страха, тоски, горечи, отвращения. В том числе отвращения к самому себе, т.к. я тоже был сторонником Ельцина и демократов. То есть, было такое ощущение, что винить в происходящем надо в первую очеедь себя. ;(

----------


## Scorpio

> Таксисты продавали водку по ночам, когда магазины были закрыты. Когда за столом заканчивалась водка, легально приобрести водку (да и вообще - спиртное) было практически невозможно, чем таксисты и пользовались. 
> В 90-е появились коммерческие палатки, которые работали круглосуточно, поэтому таксисты больше не были монополистами.

 Ну, таксисты, продающие водку -- это классика. Этим они задолго до 90-х занимались.  :: 
И коммерческие ларьки, опять таки: уже с конца 80-х. В магазинах уже ничего не было, а там уже много чего было.   

> 1 янвяря 2000 Россия стала другой страной.

 Вот уж единственное хорошее, что можно сказать про Ельцина: ушел вовремя.  ::

----------


## mishau_

В конце 80-х страна была на грани голода и гражданской войны. То что товары были в ларьках лишь говорит о том, что товаров на всех не хватало. Да и то, продавались пирожки да водка. Хорошего сырого мяса не было нигде. Советская власть была уже не в состоянии обеспечить население продовольствием. Теневой рынок выходил из подполья.  
Ельцин при всех его пьянках все-таки сделал так, что к нынешнему экономическому росту страна пришла практически без гражданской войны. Всплески русофобии возникали то в Прибалтике, то в Грузии, то в Казахстане, то в Азербайджане. Если бы не лихие 90-е, нас бы ждал Югославский сценарий.  
Ельцин создал конкурентный частный сектор, который сегодня дает 8% экономического роста в стране (данные из Радио Свобода). Газпром вообще забил на развитие, не ищет новые месторождения. Не забудем, что нынешний президент Медведев возглавлял совет директоров Газпрома. Когда монополии окончательно убьют частный сектор, в стране воцарится ситуация, которая была перед началом 90-х.

----------


## Fantomaks

Я что-то не слышал, чтобы в конце 80-х кто-то голодал. А вот тех, кто в 90-е при Ельцине голодал, я встречал... Продуктов на рынке всегда было завались, в том числе сырое мясо, просто стоило всё в несколько раз дороже, чем в магазине. В магазинах ассортимент продуктов действительно упал сильно, но не настолько, чтобы вообще ничего есть не было и кто-то голодал, это абсурд.  
Ельцин просто тупо ограбил народ. Цены за короткое время взлетели в тысячи раз, деньги в банках обесценились. Хорошая такая реформа, давайте американцам предложим, чтобы их банковские накопления уничтожатся, тогда и кризиса не будет. Так у них революция произойдет, это только нас можно грабить безнаказанно. 
Ельцин создал не частный сектор, а чиновничий сектор, когда крупные чиновники фактически приватизировали государственные активы. Рост нашей экономики идёт за счет благоприятной коньюктуры на нефть и газ. Вот в Белоруссии рост идёт за счет увеличения собственного производства, причём рост больше, чем у нас. Посмотрите на собственные вещи и попытайтесь найти отечественные. Толком ничего не найдёте, потому что отечественный "частный" сектор вместо производства предпочитает тратить деньги на проституток в Куршавеле или очередную яхту. У них мышление временщиков, сейчас погуляем, а дальше всё равно, что будет со страной, дома в Лондоне уже все купили, сбегут как крысы. 
А Газпрому пока не нужны новые месторождения, он и старые не может оприходовать, Ковыкта и Штокман дадут столько газа, что надолго хватит. И именно Газпром даёт большую часть прибыли стране, как бы мы к нему не относились. Ссылка на филиал ЦРУ (радио Свобода) меня позабавила, вы, Мишо, всегда опираетесь в своих данных на американскую разведку или всё же проще взять официальные данные (откуда, кстати, разведка и берёт эти цифры, а вы думаете, они там что-то сами считают?)?

----------


## mishau_

Во-первых, я сказал, что страна была на грани голода, а не голодала. 
Рекомендую еще раз посмотреть фильм "Так жить нельзя" С. Говорухина.
В стране уже начинались так называемые табачные бунты с перекрытием транспортного движения. Бунты прекратились после того как сигареты по 40 копеек за пачку стали стоить 2 рубля. При этом у людей появилась возможность либо стоять в очередях за 40 копеек, либо покупать по 2 рубля. Я предпочитал второе, хотя богатым не был. Сам я стал торговать сигаретами в 91-м. Я вставал в 5:30 утра и ездил на склад, стоял длиннющую очередь и покупал пару коробок (по 10 или 20 блоков). После этого я шел торговать. Еще разрешение на торговлю сколько выбивал. Я продавал дешевле чем другие, потому что искал места где не было рэкета. При этом народ все равно говорил, вот, мол, развелись барыги. Но я не виноват, что работники советской торговли не в состоянии были встать в 5:30 утра и поехать на склад чтобы привести в магазины сигареты.   
В магазинах прилавки были пустыми, еще раз говорю всем, кто забыл. Посмотрите "Так жить нельзя".        

> Ссылка на филиал ЦРУ (радио Свобода) меня позабавила, вы, Мишо, всегда опираетесь в своих данных на американскую разведку или всё же проще взять официальные данные (откуда, кстати, разведка и берёт эти цифры, а вы думаете, они там что-то сами считают?)?

 Объясните, как так выходит, что эта самая разведка сидит спокойно в Москве и открыто вещает на всю страну. И даже нашисты туда митинговать не ходят.

----------


## BappaBa

Фильм "Так жить нельзя" вышел именно тогда, когда Ельцин был Председателем Верховного Совета РСФСР. Вообще, интересный чел Ельцин: в 77-ом снес ипатьевский дом, в 98-ом устроил пышные похороны; в 61-ом "искренне верил в идеалы справедливости, которые несет партия", в 91-ом разогнал ее; в том же 91-ом поддержал идею Горбачева о преобразовании СССР в Союз Суверенных государств, и заявил о том, что "Россия никогда не выступит инициатором развала Союза", а в декабре в Беловежской пуще  ликвидировал СССР.
upd: По поводу гражданской войны. Такой крупномасштабной войны, как после революции, и быть не могло, имхо. Сначала, подавляющее большинство стояло за Ельцина; к середине 90-х подавляющее большинство было против него (если бы не подтасованные выборы, Ельцина бы уже не было у власти в 96-ом), ушел с рейтингом 3%. Против кого воевать? Против Новодворской и Ковалева? Или нескольких банкиров? Армии они по... Но, войны начались националистические, и в них погибло много людей. А сколько были вынуждены уехать безо всего, лишь бы ноги унести? Это ведь всё следствие ельцинского "берите суверенитета столько, сколько сможете проглотить". Кто б сомневался, что при таком подходе, во всех бедах окажутся виноваты русские.

----------


## mishau_

> Фильм "Так жить нельзя" вышел именно тогда, когда Ельцин был Председателем Верховного Совета РСФСР.

 Не был, а стал. Стал с третьей попытки с перевесом в три голоса. Думаю выборы были честными.   

> Вообще, интересный чел Ельцин: в 77-ом снес ипатьевский дом, в 98-ом устроил пышные похороны; в 61-ом "искренне верил в идеалы

 Мы говорим о 90-х годах. Мало ли чего он в прошлом понаделал!  Можно подумать он так вот сидел-сидел, и от скуки говорит, мол, а дай-ка я снесу этот дом. Партия прикажет - выполняй. Это была система. Я тоже был пионером, а попробуй не вступи! Можно любого коммуниста обвинять только в том, что он состоял в партии. Так всегда было в нашей стране и будет, оппозиция возникает среди тех, кто откалывается от действующей власти. В связи с этим нынешним правым уже ничего не светит. Кстати, и предателей среди коммунистов было больше, чем среди простых граждан, потому что членство в партии - обязательный атрибут любой карьеры в СССР.  
Впрочем, мы говорим не о Ельцине, а о 90-х годах.

----------


## BappaBa

> Не был, а стал. Стал с третьей попытки с перевесом в три голоса.

 Был, стал... Это, конечно многое меняет =) Чуть позже Говорухин снял еще два фильма: "Россия, которую мы потеряли" и "Великая криминальная революция". Тут уж от Ельцина никак не откреститься.      

> Мы говорим о 90-х годах. Мало ли чего он в прошлом понаделал!  Можно подумать он так вот сидел-сидел, и от скуки говорит, мол, а дай-ка я снесу этот дом. Партия прикажет - выполняй.

 Решить вопрос о сносе особняка в порядке плановой реконструкции города было поручено Свердловскому обкому еще закрытым постановлением Политбюро ЦК КПСС от 30 июля 1975, однако прежний первый секретарь Свердловского обкома Яков Рябов, в отличие от Ельцина, этого не сделал. Примитивизм считать, что в КПСС не было волевых людей, а были только исполнители чужой воли.   

> Это была система. Я тоже был пионером, а попробуй не вступи!

 Я уже писал, что мы жили в разных странах. У нас были не пионеры и не комсомольцы.   

> Кстати, и предателей среди коммунистов было больше, чем среди простых граждан,

 Очень хочу ознакомиться с этими данными. Назови источник.   

> потому что членство в партии - обязательный атрибут любой карьеры в СССР.

 Так таки и любой? Или политической карьеры? Пугачева с какого года в КПСС?   

> Впрочем, мы говорим не о Ельцине, а о 90-х годах.

 Россия 90-х и Ельцын теперь связаны навсегда.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Не был, а стал. Стал с третьей попытки с перевесом в три голоса.   Был, стал... Это, конечно многое меняет =)

 А зачем тогда было приводить это как аргумент. Я говорю, к 90 году Россия была на грани голода и гражданской войны. Возможно ее ждал косовский сценарий. Реформа Павлова, обесценивание вкладов. Табачные бунты по всей стране. Хорошо помню котлеты из столовой Метростроя, больше ничего нельзя было найти. Не могу понять, с какого боку тут Ельцин, который в 90-м стал председателем РСФСР. 
Не могу понять, какое отношение снос дома имеет к 90-м годам. Ельцин снес дом и как следствие в стране начался повальный дефицит - сахар, мыло, еда, и вот, чтобы исправить ошибку, Ельцина избирают председателем в 90-м году. Ничего не пойму. 
Комсомольцем я никогда не был, а пионером был. А вот если бы попал в армию, то был бы комсомольцем, меня бы и спрашивать не стали, в приказном порядке и привет.   
Под карьерой я имею в виду прежде всего научную сферу, то чем мы могли по праву гордиться. Хотя и гордиться-то нечем, два процента нобелевских лауреатов. Из-за невыездных ученых, которые сгинули вместе со своими трудами.  
Все перебежчики за границу были высокопоставленные офицеры КГБ, именно они сбегали и передавали секретные сведения на Запад. Трудно представить себе разведчика-некоммуниста. Вообще офицера некоммуниста представить сложно, если только он не кандидат в партию или не вышел из комсомольского возраста.   

> Россия 90-х и Ельцын теперь связаны навсегда.

 Не уверен, что это одно и то же.

----------


## BappaBa

Понятно, очередное кликушество. Я так понял, что источника по предателям ты не назовешь? По поводу принятия в армии в комсомол в приказном порядке: зачем ты врешь, если не знаешь как там обстояли дела на самом деле? Точно такое же враньё, как и в случае с количеством подключенных к и-нету в России. 
Здесь http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...=asc&start=150 Оля спрашивала: ЗАЧЕМ? Читая mishau я тоже задаюсь этим вопросом. =)

----------


## Fantomaks

Мишо, страна в 80-е не голодала и не была на грани голода. Продуктов на рынках было завались, в магазинах было меньше, не спорю, и как раз потому, что продукты на рынке были в разы дороже. Магазины просто втихаря сплавляли продукты на рынок и получали хорошую прибыль. С табаком временно были проблемы в отдельных местах, тоже по причине спекуляции и ажиотажного спроса. Фактически Ельцин увеличил цены на товары в несколько раз, дело нехитрое, при этом во столько же раз обнищало население. Представьте, что завтра население Германии будет платить за все товары и услуги в пять раз больше при той же зарплате, именно это и сделал Ельцин. Только немцы бы гражданскую войну начали, а наши тогда промолчали. 
Про павловскую реформу вы ничего не помните. Павлов попытался изъять излишек 50- и 100-рублевых банкнот, которые осели как раз в карманах спекулянтов. Так что никакой павловской реформы не было. А обесценивание вкладов сделал как раз Ельцин в 1992 году, когда отпустил цены и они выросли в тысячи раз. 
Фильмы Говорухина я видел, это обычные агитки, от которых он теперь открещивается. Я бы мог опровергнуть все его доводы и пафос, это полная пустышка. 
Среди наших научных работников была масса беспартийных. Карьера партийных, конечно, была успешнее, но никто в партию насильно не тянул. Так же как и в комсомол, не надо рассказывать глупости, я служил в армии и со мной служило множество некомсомольцев.  
Количество нобелевских лауреатов никакого отношения к науке не имеет, имеют только реальные достижения. В космос кто первый полетел? А ведь для создания космической программы надо иметь тысячи первокласных ученых и развитую науку во всех направлениях! У нас практически во всех областях науки был паритет с Западом, хотя мы были намного меньше, как по количеству, так и по уровню финансирования. Это говорит о качественном превосходстве советских ученых! 
Глупости насчет коммунистов-предателей оставляю на вашей совести, в партию шёл серьезный отбор, всякое, конечно, бывало, но приём туда надо было заслужить беспорочной жизнью и трудом. 
А разведка у нас разная кормится: и английская, и американская, и китайская... Кто под личиной ученого, кто как журналист "Радио Свободы". Это их работа, и никто их не винит и не гонит. Выгонишь - новых пришлют.

----------


## mishau_

> Понятно, очередное кликушество. Я так понял, что источника по предателям ты не назовешь?

 Это не кликушество, а логический вывод. Свою логическую цепочку я тебе привел.  Если можешь, опровергни либо его фактами либо логикой, только не используй пожалуйста слов, значений которых ты не понимаешь.   

> По поводу принятия в армии в комсомол в приказном порядке: зачем ты врешь, если не знаешь как там обстояли дела на самом деле? Точно такое же враньё, как и в случае с количеством подключенных к и-нету в России.

 Там была ошибка (не моя, а Российской газеты). Я кстати до сих пор думаю, что был прав. Оставим это. У меня много знакомых служили в армии. У меня нет оснований не верить их личным наблюдениям. Есть такое слово "рапорт" и еще "разнарядка". В армии я служил, я прекрасно знаю, что такое приказ обеспечить необходимое число человек. Кстати, у нас до сих пор есть указ о департизации, в т.ч. армии. Ельцинский.

----------


## mishau_

*Fantomaks*
Слишком много букв, я лишь одно прокомментирую - если магазины "втихаря сплавляли продукты на рынок и получали хорошую прибыль", это значит продуктов не хватало. Слова-то ведь какие - "сплавляют", причем "втихаря"(!). Почему сейчас магазины ничего на рынок "втихаря" не "сплавляют"? Потом, насчет продуктов завались - а как же шахтерский бунт 89 года из-за дефицита мыла? Я дефицит мыла помню прекрасно в Москве и в Днепропетровске.  Отдельными проблемами я бы это не назвал. Помню электрички за колбасой из области в Москву.  
Про павловскую реформу я помню хорошо. Началось все у формального удвоения цен, хотя на практике цены поднялись в несколько раз. Хорошо помню, что творог в несколько раз. Пирожки, которые стоили 25к, стали стоит 51к. Затем был залп с обменом купюр, в результате которого у моих родителей сгорели крупные вклады. Но эти вклады - ерунда по сравнение с тем, что у Олега Табакова (артиста) сгорело 120 тысяч рублей. Он правда сказал что не особо переживает, потому что купить на эти деньги все равно было нечего. 
Количество нобелевский лауреатов отражает вклад каждого  государства в *мировую* науку, так что давайте не будем.

----------


## translationsnmru

> По поводу принятия в армии в комсомол в приказном порядке: зачем ты врешь, если не знаешь как там обстояли дела на самом деле?

 Вот это как раз не враньё. Ты вообще в армии служил? Я служил в 1981-1983 годах, и я очень хорошо помню, что призывников-некомсомольцев буквально загоняли в комсомол.

----------


## Rtyom

Это была своеобразная фигура речи   

> А вот если бы попал в армию, то был бы комсомольцем, меня бы и спрашивать не стали, в приказном порядке и привет.

 или после следующеего пассажа   

> В армии я служил, я прекрасно знаю, что такое приказ обеспечить необходимое число человек. Кстати, у нас до сих пор есть указ о департизации, в т.ч. армии. Ельцинский.

 считать враньём?

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  По поводу принятия в армии в комсомол в приказном порядке: зачем ты врешь, если не знаешь как там обстояли дела на самом деле?   Вот это как раз не враньё. Ты вообще в армии служил? Я служил в 1981-1983 годах, и я очень хорошо помню, что призывников-некомсомольцев буквально загоняли в комсомол.

 Да, я служил. После учебки в 2-ух разных частях. Ничего подобного у нас не было. Видимо, замполиты у вас безбашенные были. =)
upd: Кстати, те кто служил, наверняка помнят армейские байки, что под дембель можно вступить в партию легче, чем на гражданке. При мне несколько человек написали заявление, но никого не приняли.

----------


## BappaBa

> Это не кликушество, а логический вывод. Если можешь, опровергни либо его фактами либо логикой, только не используй пожалуйста слов, значений которых ты не понимаешь.

 Кликушество, это сочинять заголовки "В России беременных женщин выбрасывают на улицу"; написать, что для любой карьеры в СССР нужно было быть членом партии, потом плавно отказаться от любой, и сказать речь шла только о научной карьере. (Кстати, по твоим данным Петр Капица, Андрей Сахаров, Лев Ландау партийные?) Кликушество - ляпнуть о предателях, и не отвечать на вопрос об источнике информации.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Это не кликушество, а логический вывод. Если можешь, опровергни либо его фактами либо логикой, только не используй пожалуйста слов, значений которых ты не понимаешь.   Кликушество, это сочинять заголовки "В России беременных женщин выбрасывают на улицу"; написать, что для любой карьеры в СССР нужно было быть членом партии, потом плавно отказаться от любой, и сказать речь шла только о научной карьере. (Кстати, по твоим данным Петр Капица, Андрей Сахаров, Лев Ландау партийные?) Кликушество - ляпнуть о предателях, и не отвечать на вопрос об источнике информации.

 На мой взгляд, кликушество - это безаппеляционно обвинять меня лично в чем-то, вместо обсуждения темы, переходить на персональные выпады, выискивать неточности в моей речи, и еще крючкотворно цепляться к отдельным словам, не замечая контекста. Даже не пытаясь спорить, называть все доводы враньем, и не приводя своих, по-нэлперски додумывать за меня мои мысли и на основании этого выкидывать близкие к истерике фразы в мой адрес. Вот, как мне кажется, что такое кликушество. 
Кстати, в России, власти действительно пытались выбросить беременную женщину на улицу из-за чего у нее начались преждевременные роды. Я об этом писал! 
Перепишем про карьеру ограждая себя от нэлперских нападок 
членство в партии - обязательный атрибут практически любой карьеры в СССР, и прежде всего, в научной сфере, достижениями в коей мы могли по праву гордиться.  
Надеюсь мысль моя понятна.

----------


## Оля

> На мой взгляд, кликушество - это безаппеляционно обвинять меня лично в чем-то, вместо обсуждения темы, переходить на персональные выпады, выискивать неточности в моей речи, и еще крючкотворно цепляться к отдельным словам, не замечая контекста. ...

 Нет, прости, Мишо, но это не кликушество.   ::

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Оля] 

> На мой взгляд, кликушество - это безаппеляционно обвинять меня лично в чем-то, вместо обсуждения темы, переходить на персональные выпады, выискивать неточности в моей речи, и еще крючкотворно цепляться к отдельным словам, не замечая контекста. ...

 Нет, прости, Мишо, но это не кликушество.   :: [/quote:228d620j]
Кликушество - это оголтелые беспочвенные публичные обвинения в мой адрес нервного характера. А все остальное - это база для этих обвинений. Но это все фигня, кому есть что сказать по теме, тот говорит по теме. А кому нечего - дает оценки другим участникам. Нет, лучше так - навешивает оценки сообщениям других! (Или наклеивает)  ::  
p.s. И ваще почему эта тема культуре, а не в политике.  Вон уже и Ельцин кто-то сразу припомнил.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Что может быть проще ответить об источнике информации, чем в сотый разый обвниять других в «оголтелом», «беспочвенном» обвнинени «нервного» характера? 
Что может быть проще объективно подавать информацию, которой хочется поделиться, а не навешивать кричащие ярлыки на них и потом самому же не возмущаться над тем, как всё плохо, какие все плохие?

----------


## mishau_

> Что может быть проще ответить об источнике информации, чем в сотый разый обвниять других в «оголтелом», «беспочвенном» обвнинени «нервного» характера?

 Что может быть проще высказать свою точку зрения на тот или иной вопрос, чем переходить на личные выпады и цепляясь к словам обвинять других. Я, например, не согласен с сообщениями о 90-х годах и я пишу свою точку зрения. Я никого не обвиняю, не называю врунами или кликунами. У каждого свои взгляды. Если покопаться в ваших сообщениях, там тоже есть к чему прицепиться и кое-кого кое в чем в чем обвинить. И тогда вместо обсуждения темы будет обсуждение персоналий и того как кто пишет и т.п.  
Особо в этом преуспел один участник из Москвы, который даже мои опечатки умудряется изящно превратить в аргументы своей правоты!   
Вы только сбиваете ход нити.    ::     

> Что может быть проще объективно подавать информацию, которой хочется поделиться, а не навешивать кричащие ярлыки на них и потом самому же не возмущаться над тем, как всё плохо, какие все плохие?

 Что может быть проще не говорить мне, КАК я ДОЛЖЕН подавать свою информацию. Легко проигнорировать пост, который считается неинтересным, либо выразить свое несогласие с моими доводами, не опускаясь до непонятных обвинений. Есть модераторы, если тема не вписывается в рамки форума, они дадут об этом знать. Запомните, наши дискуссии форум читают иностранцы и принимают в них участие, я пишу вовсе не для того чтобы вам насолить.

----------


## mishau_

Насчет 90-х и Ельцина. У нас была Чечня. А вот в Молдавии никакого Ельцина не было, зато была война. В Грузии были Гамахурдия и Шеварднадзе, Осетия и Абхазия, no Eltzin, но войны, войны. В Туркмении был Туркмен-баши. И вот что интересно, если Ельцин так виноват в лихих девяностых, то кто виноват в других республиках? Почему же все _(вот не надо только придираться!)_ так ломились сюда, в Россию?  Может быть шире на это посмотрим - смерть СССР, как прогнившей общественно-экономической формации ?

----------


## Ramil

_mishau, в общем-то, я к вашему стилю давно привык. Но не пора ли всё-таки задуматься, а нет ли зерна истины в том, о чём вам говорил я в свое время, говорили другие участники форума и продолжают говорить. Я ни в коем случае не хочу вас ни в чём обвинять, ни требовать от вас, и уж тем более - критиковать (всё это я уже делал не раз)  :: .
Если уже который раз подряд вам "намекают" на то, что вы делаете, мягко говоря, неверные выводы из имеющейся информации, или публикуете материал под тенденциозным заголовком, а вы продолжаете настаивать на "собственном мнении" (причём, даже тогда, когда вы транслируете чужое мнение автора публикуемого вами материала), это наводит на мысль о том, что вы делаете всё это умышленно. Может быть, вы - банальный тролль?

----------


## mishau_

> _mishau, в общем-то, я к вашему стилю давно привык. Но не пора ли всё-таки задуматься, а нет ли зерна истины в том, о чём вам говорил я в свое время, говорили другие участники форума и продолжают говорить. Я ни в коем случае не хочу вас ни в чём обвинять, ни требовать от вас, и уж тем более - критиковать (всё это я уже делал не раз) .
> Если уже который раз подряд вам "намекают" на то, что вы делаете, мягко говоря, неверные выводы из имеющейся информации, или публикуете материал под тенденциозным заголовком, а вы продолжаете настаивать на "собственном мнении" (причём, даже тогда, когда вы транслируете чужое мнение автора публикуемого вами материала), это наводит на мысль о том, что вы делаете всё это умышленно. Может быть, вы - банальный тролль?

 Что значит "намекает"? Кто намекает? Каким образом намекает? 
1-2 соотечественника (ну пусть 3-4, клика? или клака???), которые не приемлют либерльные идеи? И стараются любыми способами выставить меня то лжецом, то транслятором чужого мнения, то троллем, еще кем-то. Нет уж! Нужно не намекать, а доказывать! Мне кажется тролли - это те, кто начинает обвинять меня, за мои взгляды. Я уж такого тут про себя поначитался. Все начинается очень просто, кто-то пишет свою точку зрения, а я пишу свою. В этот момент возникает тролль, который бросает дискуссию и начинает меня обвинять! Но 3-4 человека еще далеко не большинство! 
Вспомнил! Был еще кто-то кто к моим подписям цеплялся. Вот, мол у него такая подпись, ну как он может тут что-то доказывать!

----------


## Ramil

*sigh* _mishau, вы опять ничего не поняли. Или не захотели понять то, что я вам написал.

----------


## mishau_

> *sigh* _mishau, вы опять ничего не поняли. Или не захотели понять то, что я вам написал.

 В общем-то мне не требуются объяснения. Считаю, что пока все нормально, в рамках правил. Но просто некторым я надоел. Несколько человек, которые категорически не приемлют то, что и пишу и постоянно вставляют мне палки в колеса. Ramil, мы с тобой в некоторых моментах, сходимся во взглядах, в некторых расходимся. Но там, где мы расходимся ты начинаешь вести себя точно так же - вставлять палки в колеса. Требовать аргументации, отрицать источники и т.п. Вообще, я стараюсь не обращать на это внимание, но уж больно обидно что от темы отходим.

----------


## translationsnmru

Прошу прощение за некромантию, но больно уж в тему: http://beauty-n-beast.livejournal.com/169468.html

----------


## mishau_

Да, это я хорошо помню. Покупаешь у вьетнамцев 10 пар джинс, и продаешь их в палатки в захолустье в полтора раза дороже. Бизнес, однако.  ::

----------


## sober

Многие в ветке успешно отклонились на обсуждение личностей...
а также 80-х годов. 
Что я видела в лихих 90-х? (Живу в провинции, с бизнесом тогда связана не была.) 
Прежде всего - ощущение неопределенности во всем, ветер. Никому ничего не надо, от милиции и власти до простых граждан. Ходовое слово - "как бы" - т.е. делать вид.
Ветер веет шелуху от семечек по улицам - очень много тогда грызли семечек. В 1917 году, пишут, тоже. 
Потрепанные дома, асфальт около нашей общаги весь в ямах, пройти невозможно. Ремонта нет и не будет. Кажется, что уже никогда.  
Люди хмурые, на каждое слово огрызаются. Сейчас народ у нас гораздо добрее - лучше жить стали, большинство нашло себя в новой жизни. Те, кто не нашел, отправились на кладбища по пьянке или из петли. 
Старики на улицах в обносках - пенсии мизерные были. Люди постарше - тоже плохо одеты - помогают деньгами детям. Молодых работодатели старались не брать на работу - нет опыта. Это у нас прекратилось совсем недавно, году к 2006. 
До 90-х годов была партия. Это была как нервная система общества, сигнальная система организма. Любой человек, если чем-то недоволен, мог пойти в райком/обком и пожаловаться (про Москву не говорю - это отдельная страна). Или выступить на партсобрании, профсоюзном собрании. Многих руководителей с теми или иными недостатками это останавливало. (Так же как и пьяниц, семейных дебоширов, любителей ходить "налево".) В 90-е началось такое, что руководители и вообще люди с деньгами (неважно откуда) получили практически абсолютную власть, особенно в небольшом городе. Кто там не был, тот не знает, что это такое. 
Что еще?
На улицах попадаются молодые люди, ходящие группами - широкоштанники, гопники то бишь. Году в 2002 я была в Самаре - была крайне удивлена: парни ходят по одному, по два, но не больше. Странно... 
Ну а вообще...
Недавно меня спросили, если вот сейчас я поеду учиться в Лондон, чего я боюсь? Вопрос поставил меня в тупик. А что там есть такого страшного, чего у нас за эти годы не было?  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> А что там есть такого страшного, чего у нас за эти годы не было?

 Тауэр.  
И графство Мидсомер.

----------


## Оля

> А что там есть такого страшного, чего у нас за эти годы не было?

 А про свиной грипп вы ничего не слышали?

----------


## Hanna

Interesting to read this. It was really sad to see a respected neighbouring country on it's knees in the 1990s. I am glad that Russia is making a comeback and irritated at all the prejudice in Europe.   
Hope you can keep the things that were good in the USSR rather than becoming "USA No 2" in the future... One such country is more than enough.  Why, the USSR must be the only powerful country in world history that knowingly allowed itself to fall into pieces and disintegrate without even putting up a fight! It practically "committed suicide".   _And yeah - Radio Liberty (aka "Radio Free Europe" although it has nothing to do with Europe,  lol) is and has always been exactly what the poster said. Gosh, this was even mentioned when I took Political Science at University. It is a well known fact.  Sure they may have some good stories but readers should remember who is paying and why._

----------


## sober

> Тауэр. 
> И графство Мидсомер.

 [/quote] 
Про Тауэр, извините, не поняла. Что там сегодня страшного?  
А насчет графства Мидсомер - да, пока мы не доросли до таких болезней благополучного общества. Хотя их наличие говорит только о том, что пороки человеческой натуры не зависят от благопристойности окружающего общества. Соответственно, верно и обратное утверждение - в другом обществе можно найти то же самое, что я, собственно, и утверждала, говоря, что в России есть все ::  
Однако, спасибо за ссылку. Хорошо бы посмотреть этот сериал где-то. Ась?  ::     

> А про свиной грипп вы ничего не слышали?

 [/quote] 
Вольно или невольно, но Ваш вопрос имеет оттенок пренебрежения. А почему бы мне не знать о свином гриппе? 
С таким стилем формулировок, Оля, если Вы когда-либо попадете в среду, где некому будет Вас защитить (в реальном мире), то Вы наживете себе лишних проблем с людьми. Т.е. к чему ведет привычка выражаться резко на форумах - человек по жизни усваивает себе этот же стиль и в реальности вынужден либо молчать, боясь, что ляпнет что-то неподобающее, либо действительно ляпать время от времени. Ни то, ни другое успеху в жизни не способствует. Извините за нравоучения, но Вы сами спровоцировали их появление здесь. 
А по существу вопроса: маркетинговому отделу компании "Новартис" - бурные и продолжительные аплодисменты! И их GR-менеджеру - тоже, мощняцкий адм. ресурс привлечен, да еще в международном масштабе! Главное, пластинку можно повторять бесконечно - бывают ведь разные штаммы гриппа, а основные виды потребляемого мяса уже все перебрали по порядку: говядина (коровье бешенство), курятина (птичий грипп) и свинина (свиной грипп). Годика через 2 ждем-с опять чего-нибудь с коровами. 
[/quote] 

> Interesting to read this. It was really sad to see a respected neighbouring country on it's knees in the 1990s. I am glad that Russia is making a comeback and irritated at all the prejudice in Europe.   
> Hope you can keep the things that were good in the USSR rather than becoming "USA No 2" in the future... One such country is more than enough.  Why, the USSR must be the only powerful country in world history that knowingly allowed itself to fall into pieces and disintegrate without even putting up a fight! It practically "committed suicide".

 It was really a great pleasure to read your post, Johanna!
Many thanks for your both kind and wise words about my country! 
I believe many Russians would appreciate this.  
I just wonder why your views are so different from those of other people in Europe, whether this is due to your education, origin, or profession. 
To add more, many people in Russia do not believe our country did commit suicide in 1991, they think it was an attempted murder. And nowadays the appearance of coloured revolutions proves the existence of such international political techniques. 
If you want to know some more about Russia, please feel free to ask me.

----------


## Оля

> Вольно или невольно, но Ваш вопрос имеет оттенок пренебрежения.

 Иронии вообще-то. Смайликов на всех слабонервных не напасешься.   

> А почему бы мне не знать о свином гриппе?

 Вы задали вопрос, что в Лондоне страшного.   

> С таким стилем формулировок, Оля, если Вы когда-либо попадете в среду, где некому будет Вас защитить (в реальном мире), то Вы наживете себе лишних проблем с людьми.

 Советую вам тоже поскорее попасть в реальный мир и прежде всего понять, что вы не можете составить себе правильное представление о человеке, которого даже в глаза не видели. Мысль о том, что меня кто-то "защищает" или, упаси боже, может "перестать защищать" не вызывает у меня ничего, кроме смеха. Узнайте о моей реальной жизни _хоть что-нибудь_, а потом уж поучайте.
А вам тоже совет - попроще в интернете быть. При этом не понять превратно слово "попроще" и не пропустить слов "в интернете".

----------


## FedorV

> Originally Posted by it-ogo  А по существу вопроса: маркетинговому отделу компании "Новартис" - бурные и продолжительные аплодисменты! И их GR-менеджеру - тоже, мощняцкий адм. ресурс привлечен, да еще в международном масштабе! Главное, пластинку можно повторять бесконечно - бывают ведь разные штаммы гриппа, а основные виды потребляемого мяса уже все перебрали по порядку: говядина (коровье бешенство), курятина (птичий грипп) и свинина (свиной грипп). Годика через 2 ждем-с опять чего-нибудь с коровами.

 Кстати полностью согласен, лучше меня пожалуй расскажет многоуважаемый Леонид Каганов:
"...Начать надо с мексиканского гриппа. Мексиканский грипп — это такая же ересь из дуроскопа, как коровье бешенство, атипичная пневмония и птичий грипп. Как мы уже выясняли, эти «заболевания» возникают исключительно в СМИ исключительно весной и строго раз в три года. При этом сперва появляются сообщения, мол, скоро будет эпидемия, мы точно знаем, вирус непременно мутирует и станет передаваться от хомячков к человеку. Затем начинаются истерики по уничтожению хомячков во всем мире, звучат гневные откровения человека-бинта Онищенко, и по всему миру трещат попилы здравоохранительных бюджетов под аккомпанимент воплей в прессе «вспышка слева, вспышка справа, в Таиланде от хомячкового гриппа умерло еще полчеловека». После чего эпидемия как-то незаметно проходит — без жертв. 
О настоящих эпидемиях почему-то так не кричат. Интересно, почему? Вот недавно в Китае случилась вспышка легочной чумы — и ничего, никто не отменяет рейсы в Китай, не запрещает рис и электронику. А легочная чума — реальный пипец, передается кашлем на расстояние ветра, смертность 100% в первые сутки после заражения. Там такой хитрый микроб, который похож на клетку человека, поэтому иммунитет его в упор не видит. Но про это как-то мельком в новостях, и уже все забыли. А мексиканский (свиной) грипп — предмет нескончаемого пиздобольства. 
Так вот, на этот раз под раздачу медийных пиздюлей попала Мексика. При этом а) заболевших здесь не больше, чем в США; б) грипп как грипп — три дня температура и сопли, а после здоров; в) в туристической зоне Мексики (а не в бедных кварталах Мехико) вообще не было ни одного случая заболевания. Тем не менее экономическое оружие сработало, и в этом году весь турбизнес в Мексике обвалился полностью. ..."

----------


## sober

FedorV,
Вы чуть-чуть ошиблись при вставке цитаты, свиного гриппа у нас боится не it-ogo, а Оля. 
Ну а по поводу Оли, я думаю, в этой ветке хорошо можно увидеть профиль человека, который так любит исправлять у всех правописание. Здесь она раскрылась достаточно  ::

----------


## Оля

Sober, вы пришли на этот форум для того, чтобы "обсуждать Олю"? Просто складывается такое впечатление. Всего четыре сообщения, а мое имя в них так часто встречается, я просто польщена... Sober, в чем приятность со второго же своего поста на форуме лезть в конфликт, да еще на ровном месте?   

> свиного гриппа у нас боится не it-ogo, а Оля.

 По поводу свиного гриппа – я вроде не писала, что я его боюсь. Не надо за меня объяснять другим форумчанам, чего я боюсь и что я думаю, я как-нибудь сама справлюсь.   

> в этой ветке хорошо можно увидеть профиль человека

 "Профиль человека" у нас на форуме можно увидеть в любой ветке. Вот такой вот у нас чудо-форум.   

> который так любит исправлять у всех правописание

 А вы, я смотрю, меня давно почитываете.
Исправлять правописание – в этом основное назначение данного форума.

----------


## sober

> Sober, вы пришли на этот форум для того, чтобы "обсуждать Олю"?

 ОК, спешу исполнить Ваши желания. Заодно люди, для которых русский язык - не родной, могут посмотреть, как обороты речи отражают психологию человека. 
Итак, начнем:  

> Всего четыре сообщения, а мое имя в них так часто встречается, я просто польщена...

 Здесь у нас наблюдается завышенное самомнение, поскольку это Вы вынудили меня пойти на конфликт. Как я сразу попала на интересного человека на этом форуме!   ::     

> *Не надо* за меня *объяснять* другим форумчанам, чего я боюсь и что я думаю, я как-нибудь сама справлюсь.

 Здесь - тенденция приказывать. Несмотря на то, что русский - более категоричный язык, и политкорректность пока у нас воспринимается, скорее, как шутка, все же в приличном обществе не очень принято приказывать другим. Такое встречается у людей, которые почему-либо ставят себя выше других (причины - деньги, крутой папаша/друг/муж или неудачи на педагогическом поприще  ::    

> *Вот такой вот* у нас чудо-форум.

 Интонация пояснения неразумному ребенку.   

> А вы, я смотрю, *меня* давно почитываете.

 Снова самомнение. Вы же гордитесь своим количеством постов (см ниже), так что ничего удивительного, что я заметила такого завсегдатая.   

> Sober, в чем приятность со второго же своего поста на форуме лезть в конфликт, да еще на ровном месте?

 Здесь придется привести предысторию вопроса:  

> А что там есть такого страшного, чего у нас за эти годы не было?

  

> А про свиной грипп вы ничего не слышали?

  

> Вольно или невольно, но Ваш вопрос имеет оттенок пренебрежения.

  

> Иронии вообще-то. Смайликов на всех *слабонервных* не напасешься.

 А чем иным вызвана Ваша ирония, кроме как стремлением поставить себя выше других? 
А теперь внимание, глобальный вопрос!  

> Исправлять правописание – в этом *основное* назначение данного форума.

 Уважаемые модеры, неужели весь masterrussian.net был затеян только для того, чтобы кто-то нашел для себя место, где можно исправлять правописание  ::

----------


## Полуношник

Те, кто говорят, что в 80-е всё было, в принципе, правы. Вот только, чтобы купить это "всё" нужно было либо провести часы в очередях ("больше двух штук в _одни руки_ не давать"), либо выиграть _заказ_ в мини-лотерею на работе (интересно, почему это называлось "заказ" - по-моему никаких заказов никто никогда не делал, брали то, что давали, если повезёт). Я помню пятичасовую очередь за кроссовками "Адидас" и очереди на три этажа в "Детском мире". И я не хотел бы, чтобы опять так "всё было". 
В 90-е, во время гиперинфляции было тяжело, особенно тем, кто на этом концентрировался. Мои родители, например, очень переживали из-за того, как быстро растут цены. А я вскоре почти перестал обращать на это внимание. Остатки сбережений были конвертированы в доллары, зарплату выдавали сразу в долларах или обменивал, цены на рынках и в магазинах были указаны в долларах. Хотя, конечно, всё было очень нестабильно, уровень жизни упал, задержки зарплаты тоже были и повторения этого всего тоже очень не хотелось бы. 
Можно спорить о том, можно ли было обойтись без 90-х, но то, что нужно было уходить из 80-х, у меня никаких сомнений не вызывает.

----------


## Оля

Sober, вы тролль?
Странно, по первому посту вроде было не похоже.

----------


## it-ogo

Предлагаю переименовать эту ветку в "уголок флеймера" и перенести в "Fun Staff".

----------


## BappaBa

> Можно спорить о том, можно ли было обойтись без 90-х, но то, что нужно было уходить из 80-х, у меня никаких сомнений не вызывает.

 Интересная мысль. =) А до этого нужно было уходить из 20-х, 30-х, далее со всеми остановками. В 70-х, пожалуй, я выйду. =)

----------


## Lampada

[quote=sober] 

> Sober, вы пришли на этот форум для того, чтобы "обсуждать Олю"?

 ОК, спешу исполнить Ваши желания. Заодно люди, для которых русский язык - не родной, могут посмотреть, как обороты речи отражают психологию человека. 
Итак, начнем:   

> Всего четыре сообщения, а мое имя в них так часто встречается, я просто польщена...

 Здесь у нас наблюдается завышенное самомнение, поскольку это Вы вынудили меня пойти на конфликт. Как я сразу попала на интересного человека на этом форуме!   ::   

> *Не надо* за меня *объяснять* другим форумчанам, чего я боюсь и что я думаю, я как-нибудь сама справлюсь.

 Здесь - тенденция приказывать. Несмотря на то, что русский - более категоричный язык, и политкорректность пока у нас воспринимается, скорее, как шутка, все же в приличном обществе не очень принято приказывать другим. Такое встречается у людей, которые почему-либо ставят себя выше других (причины - деньги, крутой папаша/друг/муж или неудачи на педагогическом поприще  ::   

> *Вот такой вот* у нас чудо-форум.

 Интонация пояснения неразумному ребенку.  

> А вы, я смотрю, *меня* давно почитываете.

 Снова самомнение. Вы же гордитесь своим количеством постов (см ниже), так что ничего удивительного, что я заметила такого завсегдатая.  

> Sober, в чем приятность со второго же своего поста на форуме лезть в конфликт, да еще на ровном месте?

 Здесь придется привести предысторию вопроса:  

> А что там есть такого страшного, чего у нас за эти годы не было?

  

> А про свиной грипп вы ничего не слышали?

  

> Вольно или невольно, но Ваш вопрос имеет оттенок пренебрежения.

  

> Иронии вообще-то. Смайликов на всех *слабонервных* не напасешься.

 А чем иным вызвана Ваша ирония, кроме как стремлением поставить себя выше других? А теперь внимание, глобальный вопрос! 

> Исправлять правописание – в этом *основное* назначение данного форума.

 Уважаемые модеры, неужели весь masterrussian.net был затеян только для того, чтобы кто-то нашел для себя место, где можно исправлять правописание  :: [/quote:1gnfkwrz]Если Вы пока не разобрались, то сообщаю, что это форум быть затеян для тех, кто хочет _master Russian_ и, как случилось, также и некоторые другие языки.  Да, мы находим нужным и полезным делом исправление чужих ошибок, и благодарны, когда кто-нибудь исправит наши и да, Оля, в моих глазах, прекрасный образец для подражания.     ::  
Я здесь модератор, но по сути дела у меня работы мало:   форум уже давно стал самомодерируемым.  Мы здесь прижились, невольно привязались друг к другу и, может быть, иногда позволяем себе некоторую свободу.  У новичков, однако, тоже полная свобода самовыражаться и проявляться, открывать новые темы, помогать, искать помощи и т.п., но, пожалуйста, повремените с критикой, переходящей на уважаемые здесь всеми личности.  А ещё лучше - вообще оставить нападки, насмешки и морали за дверью.

----------


## sober

> и да, Оля, в моих глазах, прекрасный образец для подражания.

 Так вот именно. Она исправляет правописание, а я исправляю интонации  :: . 
Вот эта фраза:  

> Sober, вы тролль?
> Странно, по первому посту, вроде, было не похоже.

 звучит уже почти по-взрослому ::  Даже почти как похвала мне.  
Почему мы и столкнулись-то - общность характеров. Олю не устраивают чужие ошибки - меня тоже. Дело лишь в том, что свобода самовыражения предполагает взаимное уважение, что, как мне кажется, я успешно демонстрировала на протяжении всей этой дискуссии, в отличие от "уважаемой всеми личности".

----------


## Zaya

> Предлагаю переименовать эту ветку в "уголок флеймера" и перенести в "Fun Staff".

 Я за.

----------

